# Vest Harness & TuTu Denim dress & pics!



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my first Vest Harness ( worked on these during the past 2 weeks off n on) just now posting , i really enjoy sewing specially with my new sewing machine, i still love my old one, but this ones alot better! I have alot of Fabric to play with, and alot of lace, ribbon and hem borders. So i will be posting pics of my next creations hehe, im not a pro but it is something i really love doing and am slowly getting better, practice makes perfect as they say . TY all for looking*hugs*









I will eventually make them all matching ones, had to put it all on hold while my babies recover from getting spayed. This Fabric is so comfy for them, the puppy really likes it, i had to get good velcro cause she pulls, this velcro holds pretty good, i love the way the lace looks 








I love this one (love zebra prints) and there is also a pic of the tutu denim dress i was working on today, had to put it down for a bit thow i had a huge headache. As u can see i even made use of the left over fabric lol, can't waste hehe!:coolwink:










My babies recovering from surgery! I made them a huge pillow <3 well i made 2 actually but the other ones in front of the tv, forgot 2 take a pic of it!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You have done a wonderful job.. I loved the pink zebra material!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

those are nice!! I have been working on some vest harness/dresses also. Will post later.
PS We love pink here too...well Chica and I do!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Those are very nice, you did a great job!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

TY all , my fave is the zebra one also, i try 2 pick different colors but i just keep picking up pink fabrics lol since i have all girls i tend 2 get all pinks or purples.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

LBChi said:


> those are nice!! I have been working on some vest harness/dresses also. Will post later.
> PS We love pink here too...well Chica and I do!!


Id love to seeee urs,  im a craftaholic lately, specially since i got this machine it works better then my old one.:daisy:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute and is that machine easy? If so whats the brand? I am looking for one to tell my hubby to get me for Mother's day lol..


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Very cute and is that machine easy? If so whats the brand? I am looking for one to tell my hubby to get me for Mother's day lol..


Yes it is very easy to use, has 17 stitch options, has reverse stitching, button sewing, button hole making, easy for heming, self winding bobin, and affordable~ I love it!!! I got it at walmart it is Brother brand. Comes with alot of foots also and accesories, one of the best things i have ever bought for myself lol im addicted 2 it now!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

they are so cool! and glad your babies are all doing ok!  x


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job on your projects. I promised my dogs new matching summer outfits, but so far I've been so busy to do any sewing. It doesn't help that a lot of my sewing supplies are packed away in boxes after I moved. My kids get out of school in a couple of weeks so I should have more time then.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Those harnesses and the denim dress are very nice! Good job!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice!! You're inspiring me to get my sewing machine out. Just wish I had time.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

ty all, i just bought more fabric so i will be making more!!! I love sewing (craftaholic) if only we had a hobby lobby in town !!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Laura well done!. They look so cute on.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

fayzoe said:


> Hi Laura well done!. They look so cute on.


Ty fay! hugs**:foxes_13:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

You have talent!! I like the pink zebra print too. Love seeing pics of your chis!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cute, love the pink zebra. 
Wish I was a little bit more handy with needles....


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

very cute, and I agree, My fav is the black and pink zebra!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I need some pink zebra. I picked up some purple in a fat quarter the other day thinking I had pink at home, no such luck.

Love the tutu dress.


----------

